
Apple hit with $1B lawsuit over facial recognition arrest - dwighttk
https://www.cnet.com/news/teen-hits-apple-with-1b-lawsuit-over-facial-recognition-arrest/
======
dwighttk
Sounds like a fishing expedition to me. If they were able to prove Apple used
facial recognition in the discovery process it would be embarrassing to Apple
with their new overt security marketing push. While the plaintiff's argument
is at least plausible, there's no proof and Apple denies it.

